# moving to SA



## cverbois (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Folks,
I'm currently living in Brussels.... but strongly wanting to move to South Africa!!!
I've been looking for information and it looks like it is strongly recommended to search for a job before leaving. Hopefully, you could answer some of my questions?
1)Are there websites - recruiters specialized in expat job offers?
I'm currently working as an (CRM) implementation consultant. I have 8 years of experience in Contact Center Software implementation and maintenance -- you never know if you are aware of opportunities 
2)What about taxes rates? Is there a simulation somewhere available to have an idea of the gross / net salary.

In fact... it's difficult to know where to start with... finding job, location, visa information...? Anyway I hope some of you could help me further on...

Christian


----------



## rudy (Sep 28, 2007)

*moving to south africa*

Yes you should get work easily pending work visa, tax is pending what you earn, you could pay from 30 to 35%. A company you should try is vodacom which is a local cellular firm from the U.K.they r on the web send them your c.v.

hope this helps

regards Rudy.


----------



## cverbois (Oct 31, 2007)

Thx Rudy for your reply.
I'll try to recontact people a worked with at Vodaphone UK. Maybe they have direct contacts over there.
I'll also search on the web for international recruiters/job offers.


----------

